# Poor Poor big fat turd charles barkley.



## bigerik (May 4, 2005)

All that big fat turd can do is bash nowitzki. Funny ****

Just type the swear word and let the site edit it for you


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Whatd he do/say?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Whatd he do/say?


*He was raggin on Dirk for not having a good game....Don't know any specific quotes, but he was just bashing him for really no reason...WE WON THE GAME.*


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Just do what I do, dont listen to Barkley. Hes a joke. He obviously didnt see Dirk having his way in the post. Towards the end of the game they had to start doubling him just to keep him from scoring or drawing the foul like he was doing all game. I personally think that Dirk was a huge asset tonight despite the obvious GAME WINNING SHOT.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

VeN said:


> Just do what I do, dont listen to Barkley. Hes a joke. He obviously didnt see Dirk having his way in the post. Towards the end of the game they had to start doubling him just to keep him from scoring or drawing the foul like he was doing all game. I personally think that Dirk was a huge asset tonight despite the obvious GAME WINNING SHOT.


Am I the only person that gets scared when Dirk gets double strong? Especially when he is cleared out on the post and everyone stands around. I almost throw that up as either a turnover, or a missed shot.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Am I the only person that gets scared when Dirk gets double strong? Especially when he is cleared out on the post and everyone stands around. I almost throw that up as either a turnover, or a missed shot.


Yea, it scares me when they double him too, too far from the bucket that is. If hes close the bucket theres a good chance he'll either kick it back out or draw the foul. What I dont like is when they do double, no one is moving for Dirk to kick it back out. Too much standing around and one on one tonight.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Charles Barkley is the one that predicted that this series will go to the mavs. He aint that bad, its just sometimes he annoys the heck outta me


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Dirk didn't show up in the 4th quarter except for the final shot.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Dirk didn't show up in the 4th quarter except for the final shot.


Is that what Barkley said about him? Just he didn't show up in the 4th?


----------

